# How many are allergic to cats, but don't care?



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I have severe allergies to many things (environmental, cats, dust, etc) and have asthma, but that doesn't stop me from cuddling with my little man.

When we first got Sumo back in 2002, I thought I was going to die. The sneezing, wheezing, runny nose, congestion were SO bad. But I didn't care! Eventually they got better though.....I think I just had to get used to it.

After Sumo died, my allergies went away almost completely. I never knew my life from the allergy perspective could be so good. However, I still needed to get another cat to help me heal after the loss.

After getting Yoshi (7 weeks ago), my allergies flared up like never before. I was going through a big box of Puffs Plus every 3 days or so and using my inhalers constantly. Still didn't stop me from spending time with and cuddling Yoshi.

My allergies are now much better....again, I think my body just had to get used to him. I do have itchy eyes almost every night and need to use drops, and that will never get better from past experience.
But it doesn't matter regardless.....nothing could ever keep me away! 

How many others here are in the same boat?


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I am mildly allergic to cats--stuffy nose, itchy eyes sometimes, sneezing--but I don't care. Life without cats would be pointless in my opinion.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I am very allergic. To everything. To the point where I finally went to an allergist to get tested in 2009 (the skin prick tests) and I am allergic to all 45 of the things they tested me for.

I've had dogs, and now with these two kitties (my first felines) I was bad, but I am getting better. I am on Singular 10 mg once/day, Advair to aid with lung congestion, and take FIVE allergy shots once a week: cats, dogs, dust mites, trees, and grass.

I have also started taking a spoonful of locally-made honey - I heard from many people that helps with seasonal allergies.

But, regards to cats (and all animals), I find once I'm exposed to them for long enough, my body "gets to know" them and I stop running through tissues like.. paper.. yeah. Terrible joke.

The allergy shots have helped too, although I don't like being so heavily medicated and they get expensive. I should be weaning off them in a few months.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

I got tested for allergies twice and funnily enough cats didn't make the list--but I only has 2 at the time. BIG difference between 2 cats and 10! (9 now). I use Flonase once a day which helps. I have to buy it online though--from a pharmacy in New Zealand!--because my ENT doc won't write me any more prescriptions unless I get tested again. I say what's the point? I have a lot of cats, I might or might not be allergic to them, and nothing in that scenario is going to change. Nor is dust, mold and pollen ever going to go away. I just want symptom control, I am not interested in finding out (again) that I have environmental allergies and now a pet dander allergy as well, if in fact I do. Yeah, I'm the world's best patient.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm badly allergic to your average moggy (yes I'm stealing this british term because it is easier than typing out shelter cat all the time) and I can't take any allergy meds without bad side effects and/or they don't help. Non-drowsy allergy meds make me crazy (literally), regular allergy meds turn me into something akin to a shuffling zombie, and nasal sprays, which don't really do much good, cause my nose to randomly GUSH blood at least a few times a week. 

So, my solution, I found a breed that doesn't trigger my allergies. Bengals are awesome! I walked into their breeder's house and not one sneeze or sniffle (and she had 18+ cats/kittens at the time). I love my baby kitties and I don't know what I would do without them.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm slightly allergic to Miu (I only get red itchy skin when she rubs against my arm too much.), but I'm very allergic to Jack's dander. I can get congestion, sneezing, itchy eyes, you name it. I don't believe in medication so I just suffer through it. I find I'm better after I lint brush his fur off my blankets or if I wear a mask. It's on and off. Some days are better than others.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am really allergic to the Mow. Sneezing, coughing, runny nose and congestion. The eye itching is awful. It's not actually my eyes that itch so bad, it feels like it's my tear ducts (at least that's where it feels the best when I rub my eyes). Also, any spot that MowMow licks more than a seconds forms an awful rash. 

I take generic Zyrtec and it seems to ease the worst of the symptoms. I still get a stuffy nose at night sleeping with him.

I find that the only thing that really helps is being SUPER diligent with cleaning. Weekly washing his blankets, pillows and couch covers. I have to wash my sheets AND my blankets every week and vacuuming HAS to be done at least twice a week.

That keeps it all bearable.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention.. I use peppermint flavor mints or halls to deal with the congestion too.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think we are all somewhat allergic here - esp. Hubby who's had cats for longer, and Jamie, who has plant allergies. Oh well...! Gracie gets bathed periodically to get rid of dander and saliva. Otherwise, we just blow our noses and hug her anyway. We wouldn't give her up for anything!

Fran


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

I guess I'm very lucky! 

As a child, we'd always had cats but after getting a new one, my lips started swelling and itching, then my ears then I had hives covering almost my entire body >.> I was taken to an allergist and they found I was highly allergic to cats. We re-homed the kitty (so sorry Boots!) because the doctors thought it might be a potentially life threatening situation if I got hives on the *inside* of my body. At the time my best friend had a couple persians and when I came home I was covered in hives and my mom was so mad! 

And now... I'm not allergic anymore!! It just went away. This is why I'm lucky. I can snuggle Mandy and not worry about hives anymore. 

But my poor boyfriend has a year round runny nose he blames on the cat. And he's the one who plays with her the most, hehe.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

No allergic to cats but I am allergic to my 2 year old parakeet and take meds to keep me from sneezing and having a runny nose.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I am allergic to cats, but your body does adapt when you are exposed to an allergen constantly over a period of time. Mine don't bother me any more. I have a friend who can't come over to my house because she can't breath and her eyes swell shut from my cats, but she has three of her own and they don't bother her at all. Zyrtec is my friend.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not but my wife is. Her allergic is only to new cats only. 
Right now, she is not allergic to Bryan and Samantha.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

I grew up with cats, then didn't have any for many years and when my sister got a cat I suddenly had allergic reactions when I visited her. Now I have Missy and I definitely sneeze/get stuffy nose a lot... I just make sure I wash my hands after each time that I pet her and take Claritin. I am sure people can adjust to allergens if exposed long enough. It makes me a little frustrated when people give up their pets because "the kids are allergic"


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

The boy and I are both allergic, neither of us care.


----------



## dazzledar (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm totally allergic to Bolt, but i've found that damp dusting and vacuuming once a week makes a big difference. I really notice it when i don't do it for a few days. But i've had her nearly two years now and while i still use an inhaler all the time, it's not as bad as it was at the start. I wouldn't swop her for the world anyway


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

I am severely allergic to cats. My mother took me to an allergist when I was thirteen and after testing, he told my mother to get rid of our three cats and not to let be around cats in general. Oh, how we laughed....  (I get my cat craziness from her). Allergies are much better now but they still flare up around cats I haven't been around before. I have been having the worst flareup since I got Isabelle, but even though I am miserable now I know in a few weeks I'll adjust, just like Kobster mentioned. It's totally worth it.

I also remember reading that children that grew up with pets were much less likely to suffer from pet allergies then children who had not been exposed to them as much. I kept that in mind when considering whether my own children would have allergies, and they have grown up with cats and seem fine.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

For me it really depends on the cat. I'm not allergic at all to the cat I left in California, but I'm slightly allergic to Grim, but yea, i don't care. XD


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Air purifiers claim to help cut down on the dander. Maybe getting one will help some of you. Something like Claritin or Zyrtec may help too. I have allergies anyhow and they act up year around so unless things get worse I'll never know if I'm allergic to Gabby. My allergies usually just bother my sinuses so I am able to just use a nasal spray, Flonase.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

My allergy to cats isn't very serious, but I clearly got it. I got no symptoms with my deceased Siamese, but our domestic shorthair is giving me some - nothing serious thouhg. Even as living with our cat, I allways react badly on my in-laws' cats. Or could just I be allergic to my Mother-in-law?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I have mild asthma which I take Advair for. I recently noticed that I get congestion and an itchy throat which makes me cough until it passes. It happens at home and when I am outside. It gets worse around my cats since I tend to pick them up and cuddle with them a lot (which is quite often). The other day it got so bad that I actually tried to stay away from them (which is very unusual for me). 

I tried Claritin once which worked in terms of relieving the itchy throat but it did not agree with me physically. I am not sure if this is a seasonal thing or a cat allergy but I am looking to try other over the counter allergy meds. Are there any allergy meds that work best for itchy throat and cats without making you drowsy or irritable? On the Zyrtec commercials they advertise that the medication is good for pet allergies. Does it make you tired? A very long time ago my doctor had given me a sample of Zyrtec which I had tried but it made me soooo tired. I don't know if that was a non drowsy pill or not. Maybe they now have a non drowsy formula???


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I take generic (walmart brand) of Zyrtec. I was GOING to say that I don't have a problem with drowsiness but then I realized I take it at night before bed so....I wouldn't notice. It's a 24 hour pill and I don't feel drowsy during the day.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm definitely mildly allergic and so is hubby--he gets really bad seasonal allergies so I think that's more to blame for his sneezing (and we're both horrible at vacuuming) but I get awfully itchy eyes from Wicket especially. It's the worst when I've been on nights and hubby lets them both sleep in bed with him, then I have to come home and sleep in the same bed! Changing sheets frequently helps and other than that we don't really notice the symptoms much. 

I have to admit, I'm a bit worried about having children, though--severe asthma runs in my family and my worst nightmare would be having to choose between a newborn baby or toddler and my kitties


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

Me. Fortunately not too bad though. When I brush them or they get up in my face for attention my allergies act up.


----------

